# Replacement pulleys avaliable in 1972



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 4, 2013)

My Campagnolo Nuovo rear derailleur has cracked pulleys and I don't want to damage them further so I'd like to replace them with what would be available at the time my bike was made. I've found nos replacements but they're usually an arm and a leg, and a couple toes. Thanks


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 4, 2013)

The C+V guys would know;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
Would Japanese be OK?


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess I need to finally bite the bullet and sign up over there lol

Yeah, Japanese is fine as long as it's period correct


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe here:
http://www.renehersestore.com/servlet/the-AAA-Early-September-Vintage-New-Arrivals/Categories
Here:
http://www.loosescrews.com/
or here:
http://www.bikeville.com/

These parts are very much out of sight, out of mind so you could probably get away with anything that fits...


----------



## sam (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/campagnolo-10-speed-pulley-set-2-blister-pack


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 7, 2013)

Does this one have little bitty roller bearings in it?  I didn't think to ask.  Maybe Japanese won't work.  I'm kinda in over my head, though, so ask someone who knows more than me.


----------

